# This is Milo!



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi all!

Today is Milo's 4th day home (he's 8 1/2 weeks old) and so far we all love it. He is super sweet most of the time (he sleeps a lot!), but about 3 or 4 times a day gets on the "Sharky" mode and drives me crazy (have marks all over my arms). What seems to be working the most is saying NO and leaving, then let him cry it out and when calm then come back in (yet it doest always work... in regards to that, how to be firm while still being soft? I don't seem to be able to understand that (I'm just to scared of being too strong so I tend to run on the (very) soft side)). 

He actually likes his crate so I can't complain (but he prefers sleeping on my lap, which is where he is right now) and last night we slept through the night (from 11pm to almost 7am), which is great because my migraines were killing me for waking up several times a night (even though the night he woke me up the most was only two times... he gets playful and "sharky" when we come back inside..don't really know what to do about it). 

We have had a couple of house breaking accidents (I'd say about 2 a day), I'm doing my best at preventing it from happening but it often catches me by surprise. Is two a day TOO much? 

Also, I'm feeding him Taste of the Wild puppy formula and I give him half a spoon of plain yogurt in the morning (breeder's recommendation) but hes sort of gassy at times, should I be worried?

We have a Vet's appointment on Wed for his second round of shots, which I'm really looking forward to because I want to be able to take him out to socialize and also to go to puppy kindergarten. I'm a little worried the other day in the morning we were out on the morning pee and a tea cup yorkie came out and without the yorkie doing anything Milo backed up and was scared. Also, the past couple of days some friends (both males (but gentle)) came to visit him but he was shy and either hid behind me or got on top of me asking me to protect him (he seems to do better with women but still not fantastic, he doesn't bark or anything he just backs off (not always)). I'm worried he's going to be shy. What to do?? Is it normal?? 

Also, I haven't bathed him yet (I'm waiting for him to get more comfortable) but he seems to have some (little) dandruff don't exactly know what to do. And his nose tends to get dry, is it that the air is too dry? what should I do?

Lastly, he seems to learn things fast but for some reason he's not great with tricks (whenever I try his attention span is like 1 to 2 minutes so I can't so anything), and whenever I have a treat and he smells it he just goes CRAZY, he sits for like 2 seconds and then jumps. He won't stay still for long. Oh and whenever I'm going to feed him and he knows he stars howling and even louder if I don't hurry up... normal? How should I approach this? how to stop it?

Anyway, sorry for the many questions I'm just new at this. He is my first V and I want to do it right.

Thank you for all and any suggestions 

Ps. more puppy pictures coming soon (they're all in my phone)


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

*Pictures *

More Pictures


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and Vizsla puppyhood. All of your questions are normal and Milo seems to be acting like a typical V. He is so handsome. 

As for the sharky mode, it is a phase and does get better. I hated Ruby's vampire/ werewolf times but just keep redirecting Milo to toys and maybe a nylabone or elk antler. You can be firm with him but not too much. 

For crate training, sounds like he likes it but remember he is a baby and will take some time to get used to it on his own. Search the forum for crate training and you will see many posts on this. A few weeks of little sleep will help out so much in the long run. It was the best decision we ever made to stick with it. 

Ruby loved being in my lap as a baby and I remember posting on this forum about it. She kind of grew out of it. As I type though, her head is in my lap snoring away ;D

House training- take him out after naps, after eating and after playing hard. Of course, you will miss a few but consistency is important. 

We didn't get Ruby out with other dogs until 12 weeks old but did have a friend bring their dog over. Yes, they are nervous at first but will be fine. Again, Milo is so young and really getting used to a new home and owners. Give him time and he will be the crazy pup bouncing from dog to dog. 

Bathing- go get some puppy wipes at the pet store. That should help until you want to bath him. Ruby hated her first bath and still does. We use the wipes or waterless shampoo. 

Tricks- start with basics like sit. They have puppy ADD at this age. That will get better. They are so smart. 

It sounds like Milo had a jam packed first few days. Don't put to much pressure on yourself and enjoy these moments. Yes, you will have one extremely frustrating, want to rip your hair out times ahead of you but when you stare at that sweet face, it makes it all worth it. 

Make sure you use the search on this forum. All of these questions have been asked many times before and you are not alone. 

Also, this will be one place where NO ONE will ever get sick of seeing pictures of your V so keep them coming.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Another bundle of cuteness.

As a few have been answered. I'll just lust a couple of answers to your questions.

House training-a couple a day is too much. When pup makes a mistake here's a very effective technique to use. Mop up the wet patch with a paper towel, take pup and paper towel out to toilet area, place down paper towel, place down pup then the instant pup sniffs it, praise/reward. 

The dandruff is normal for a young pup who's diet has recently gone from all mum, to part mum to all solids. I throw in a raw egg, shell and all once a week, mixed into dry and tinned tuna/sardines once a week. This seems to help with dry skin amongst other things.

The amount they sleep will lessen as pup grows. Enjoy the down times while your able...........


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing so many cute pics.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It's normal for a puppy to be shy, just encourage guests to be calm with him and keep socializing him! Best to only bring around friend's dogs you know are good with puppies. Older dogs can sometimes be crabby with little ones. 

We washed Miles the day after we got him with oatmeal shampoo and he uses tea tree/ aloe shampoo now. He doesn't mind his bath, just hops in the tub with me. 

He's adorable! Have fun!


----------

